# Inspiring Success Stories???



## dwntwn49 (Jan 27, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone who started small (maybe home based) and have turned it into a full time business would like to share their story? Either clothing brand, screen printing services, promotional product sales? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

I started with a heat press doing a big job for Crest Toothpaste. They wanted 1000 lab coats with their logo on the FLC. I ended up driving down 4 hours south to Atlanta (to be closer to the boxes and save money on shipping) and checked into two hotel rooms side by side. While my wife and my brand new baby girl (4mos) were in the other room, I was heat pressing all of those lab coats! It was a balance of trying to heat press without the buzzer going off, or the smoke alarms going off from all the haze int he room. I remember paying the night manager $50.00 cash so he wouldn't kick us out if any complaints were called in. I was hooked, especially after I got paid!

I went from that event to starting my own shop with a 6 color Work Horse press. My first location was a mice infested building. On top of this, we also moved to a new city where I didn't know anyone. . I took on around $20k in credit card debt to start the business. I didn't have rich parents. I didn't win the lotto. But, I sure had the drive, ambition and passion. 

I remember I used to dream everyday while standing on my feet 12-14 hours a day 7 days a week printing t-shirts on the manual press. Dreaming how one day I would have people to help me clean screens, or even a new building!!! Looking back now, I know my first employees had to think I was on crack or something!!!

My advice to anyone in this business that is starting out on their own. Love it. Breath it. Embrace it. If your passionate about your work like I was, everything else will follow and you will be successful.

Good Luck!


----------



## dwntwn49 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow...that's a damn good way to start this topic off! You mind telling us a little about where you are today with the business?


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

We have around 20-25 people during the busy season. Right now we have 16 working during the slow months of January & February. We currently have 3 M&R Automatics and expecting our 4th one will be arriving in 45 days from M&R! (Super Stoked!)

That old building I talked about above, we moved out of that location 8-9 months after starting the business. I was able to purchase 5 acers of land and build our first building. Today we have expanded over 20,000 sq ft. We are in the process of automating our wash out area, so we just added on another 15x20 room. 

We also do all of our embroidery in-house, along with a nice chunk of sign business. We just bought a Roland SOLJET PRO III XC-540 printer in December, which should arrive in the next 30 days. I am really looking forward to bringing that part of our business in-house too.


----------



## dwntwn49 (Jan 27, 2010)

Holy smokes!!!! How long have you been in business?


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks! About 10-11 years! My little girl is about to be 11 in May.

I still have our Work Horse Manuel in the back. We do not use it, but I can not part with it! I need to get a few replacement parts to get it back 100%. Maybe hang it on the side of the wall like a trophy deer! lol


----------



## dwntwn49 (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha..I don't blame you! I still have the very first shirt I printed two years ago. Thanks again for the story. It's a damn good one!!!!


----------



## chosenfew (Aug 3, 2011)

Love the story, very inspiring!


----------



## Just Teesing (Dec 12, 2011)

Great story! Very inspiring.... I am working towards get our shop in the 21st century... Keeping my eye on the prize with BIG DREAMS!


----------



## chosenfew (Aug 3, 2011)

Me as well, I have been up and down in sales so far, but I'm keeping my head up!


----------



## banga (Jul 1, 2010)

Great story Kriscad. That would make for a pretty good read as a book actually. All the best in the future too.


----------



## dwntwn49 (Jan 27, 2010)

To others, don't be intimidated by Kriscad's story. His is a great one and has achieved great success, but even if your a smaller one press operation making a living, don't be afraid to pump some of us up with a similar style story!


----------



## richardblack720 (Apr 7, 2011)

Great story Kriscad!! Very inspirational 2 the little guys like myself. I look 4ward to being able to share my success story one day....Thanks Again!


----------



## liveinXTC (Oct 21, 2012)

i wanna hear more storie like this one! very inspiring!


----------

